# Digital clock/watch applet - desklet



## Lobo1980 (Feb 1, 2022)

Hello guys.


My first post here.


Is there any simple lightweight digital watch that can be installed in GhostBSD?


I want to have a clock always on my desktop. Something like Budgie ShowTime or like the Linux Mint watch applet.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2022)

Lobo1980 said:


> My first post here.


Welcome, please read the rules.



Lobo1980 said:


> Is there any simple lightweight digital watch that can be installed in GhostBSD?


GhostBSD, pfSense, TrueNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## hruodr (Feb 1, 2022)

Try a command like:


> # env TZ=Europe/Berlin xclock -d -brief



Select your timezone TZ as a path from /usr/share/zoneinfo/.

You can also write your world time script like:


```
#!/bin/sh
echo "Berlin       `env TZ=Europe/Berlin date`"
echo "Douglas      `env TZ=Europe/Isle_of_Man date`"
# other TZs...
```


----------



## Lobo1980 (Feb 5, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Welcome, please read the rules.
> 
> 
> GhostBSD, pfSense, TrueNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


Thanks!

I see my mistakes. Will follow the rules.


----------



## Lobo1980 (Feb 5, 2022)

hruodr said:


> Try a command like:
> 
> 
> Select your timezone TZ as a path from /usr/share/zoneinfo/.
> ...


Thanks hruodr!

I'm a noob coming from Linux Mint, but really trying to learn ang get use to FreeBSD/GhostBSD.

Can you tell me where should I write that code?

By typing 

env TZ=Europe/Berlin xclock -d -brief 

on the terminal I get a clock almost like I want it on the desktop (Image), but still dont know how to configure it as I like.

I know it looks something purely aesthetic, but I use it in my work flow and if it exist or if it can be made I really will like to have it. 

Thanks!


----------



## hruodr (Feb 5, 2022)

Lobo1980 said:


> but still dont know how to configure it as I like.


It is only a clock. There is not much to configure.
Just type `man xclock` in the terminal and read the description.
BTW. Call the command with an & at the end, then the terminal will not be blocked:



> # env TZ=Europe/Berlin xclock -d -brief &



And the code is for a command in the terminal, you type it when you want to see the time. Put it in a file like ~/bin/wtime, do `chmod u+x ~/bi/wtime`, and edit .tcshrc to include ~/bin in the path.


----------

